# St. Agusta and a bottle of Pills



## l0cate (Jan 19, 2010)

Somewhere in the middle of Arkansas, 30 miles from the nearest train yard. We hitch a ride. Terry was going to wait for us at the yard but he is no where to be found. so we hop a box and wait for the departure. After about 3 hours it leaves. The train rolls for about 3 hours and then comes to a stop on a bridge high above a river. So we wait. 

Here's the scene. We're on a box, on a bridge, 100 degree heat, and mosquitos that won't quit. We try everything covering up completely, still you can hear them buzzing, and feel them landing on your body. we're going nuts, and we have no water. We wait for 2 days nothing happens. so we decide to depart. It's a very thin ledge to walk along side the train across the bridge. Dawn was bitching, she was scaired. I was too but I couldn't let her know. Finally we get off the bridge and to the front of the train. We cross over and sneek into a yard to use the hose for water. We get the bottles filled up and start back for the train when it begins to move. It was leaving. "FUQ" we take off running. Trying to catch it. IT wouldn't have mattered anyway, Dawn was too fat to hop into the box car with out help and trying to do this while it is moving is out of the question. So we let it leave. Now we're stuck. But there is another train on the other track facing the other direction. That would take us back to Little Rock and start this whole shitty situation over. But we decide to talk to the crew anyway. The conductor telles us we can hold up in the Unit. We spend the night there and the next morning when the crew changes we move back to one of the graines to wait for the train to leave. It doesn't move. After 3 hours I convence Dawn to walk to town with me and spange for some beer. At this point she had huge blisters on her feet. So she was bitching the whole way. 

We finally make it to town. St. Agusta, AR. It's a shitty little town with a furniture store and a pharmacy. That was it. So we go to the Pharmacy to use the bathroom. When we leave, outside next to the back door there is a box with letters that read "Controls to be Distroyed". I quickly filled my bag with the contents and we walk towards the freeway. I look at the loot I just nabed and there is about 5 bottles of morphine and 8 viles of liquid xanax. JACKPOT.... We quickly eat alot of morphine. We make it to the freeway and hitchhiked to the next RR crossing. There we find a nice tree to sit under and nap till a train comes by. Dawn decides to throwup all the morphine and while she is puking the cops roll up. They immediatle search our stuff and arrest me for the controlls. 
It looks like I'm going to be gone for a long time.


----------



## Beegod Santana (Jan 19, 2010)

Balls.


----------



## wildboy860 (Jan 19, 2010)

ain't that a bitch....


----------



## mksnowboarder (Jan 20, 2010)

Nice find!

mike


----------

